# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  صحيفة المنبر أخبار وعناوين الصحف الصادرة السبت 18 يوليو ثاني ايام عيد الفطر المبارك

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## ayman akoud

*                                                                                                                                           كل عام وانتم بخير ... عيد مبارك وربنا يحقق جميع الاماني
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الجولة السادسة الافريقية تلعب في توقيت واحد 


ستقام الجولة الافريقية السادسة والاخيرة من المجموعة الثانية لدوري ابطال افريقيا التي يتواجد فيها المريخ ستلعب في توقيت واحد بدلا من يومين متتالين وذلك لعدالة المنافسة.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*

بعثة المريخ تقضي يوما ترفيهيا بالجزائر





كفرووتر / الخرطوم / قضت بعثة المريخ يوما ترفيهيا صباح اليوم بمعالم مدينة قسطنطينة وذلك بمناسبة عيد الفطر المبارك وكان مدرب المريخ ولاعبي المريخ الاجانب قد شاركوا نجوم الاحمر فرحة العيد بيوم ترفيهي 







*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
الاطفال يشاركون نجوم المريخ فرحة العيد





كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
شارك الاطفال بفندق مصباح بالجزائر صباح اليوم نجوم المريخ فرحة العيد وقامو بتوزيع الحلوى على نجوم المريخ واحتفلوا معهم بالعيد في حضور رئيس بعثة المريخ حاتم عبد الغفار بجانب كابتن المريخ راجي عبد العاطي ونجم المريخ الجديد عمر بخيت 







*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*وفاق سطيف يضم جابوتوصلت ادارة وفاق سطيف الجزائري الي اتفاق نهائي مع الدولي الجزائري عبد المؤمن جابو للانتقال الي صفوف النسر الاسود قادما من الافريقي التونسي حسب وكالات الانباء الجزائري نقلا عن مصادر من داخل البيت السطايفي.
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*عيد سعيد يازعيم 
كل عام وانتم بخير
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب منعم على الإبداعات والروائع 

وكل عام وانتم والأسرة بالف خير 


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المريخ يواجه الخروب في تجربة ودية بالجزائر 

يؤدي المريخ في الخامسة من عصر غد بملعب مدينة عين مليلة تجربته الودية الثانية قبل مواجهة وفاق سطيف امام فريق الخروب احد اندية الدرجة الثانية.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
المريخ يواجه جمعية الخروب غدا





كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 تقرر ان يواجه المريخ يوم غد فريق جمعية الخروب وذلك ضمن برنامجه الاعدادي لمباراته ضد الوفاق سطيف يوم الخامس والعشرين من الشهر الجاري وكان المريخ قد لعب ضد الشاوية وتعادل معه بهدف لكل


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
سفير السودان بتونس يزور بعثة المريخ





كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 سجل الدكتور عبد العزيز خالد مستشار السفارة السودانية بتونس زيارة لمقر بعثة المريخ بفندق كمال الدين مصباح بعين مليلة حيث التقي باللاعبين والجهاز الفني وادارة لبعثة وذلك من اجل دعمهم معنويا لمباراة الفريق المقبلة ضد وفاق سطيف في الجولة الثالثة


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
الاهلي شندي يواجه الجيش الرواندي في بطولة سيكافا





كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 يستهل ممثل السودان في بطولة سيكافا(الاهلي شندي) مشواره في بطولة سيكافا (بول كاجامي) للاندية عصر اليوم بمواجهة فريق الجيش الرواندي في مباراة يتوقع ان تاتي قوية ومثيرة بين الطرفين وتجري اليوم بجانب مباراة الاهلي مباراة كي ام كي الزنزباري والاتصالات الجيبوتي والشباب التنزاني بقورماهيا الكيني


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*معاق يحضر من قسطنطينة من أجل التقاط صور مع لاعبي المريخ وغارزيتو

حرص رجل معاق على قطع مشوار طويل وشاق من قطسنطينة الى عين مليلة حتى يتمكن من مصافحة لاعبي المريخ والمدير الفني غارزيتو والتقاط صور تذكارية معهم بعد أن أبدى اعجابه الشديد بالمريخ، ووصل الرجل في حدود الساعة الثالثة صباحاً ولذلك قدر غارزيتو كثيراً تكبده المشاق من أجل زيارة المريخ والتقاط الصور مع لاعبيه ومدربه فذهب الى اللاعبين في غرفهم وأيقظهم من النوم وطالبهم بضرورة التقاط صور تذكارية معه بل ذهب غارزيتو الى ابعد من ذلك وأمر بإعادة الرجل الى منطقته بالسيارة المخصصة للمديرالفني للفرقة الحمراء.
وغادر الرجل وهو يحمل انطباعاً رائعاً عن المريخ وعن لاعبيه الذين احتفوا به كثيراً وعن مديره الفني غارزيتو الذي اهتم به وظل مرافقاً له منذ لحظة زيارته وحتى مغادرته بالسيارة الخاصة بغارزيتو.
*

----------


## yassirali66

*كل سنه وانت طيب ياحبيب
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*كل عام وانت بخير
                        	*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*كل عام وانتم بخير 
اللهـــــــــــــــــــــــــم انـــــــــ ص ـــــــــر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*

وفاق سطيف: حكمنا ضد المريخ مرتشي





كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
شن مسئولي نادي وفاق سطيف هجوما على كاف ووصفو خطوته بتعيين لامبيتي لادارة مواجهة الخامس والعشرين على ملعب 8 مايو ضد ممثل السودان (المريخ) بغير الموافقة منتقدين عصبة حياتو واشار تقرير نشرته الهداف لحديث مسئول بنادي سطيف ان الحكم ظلم فريقه ضد الرجاء في المباراة التي انتهت بالتعادل بهدفين حينما حسب للرجاء ضربة جزاء بجانب تعطيله لثلاث فرص حقيقية بحجة التسلل وقال مسئولي النادي الجزائري انهم علموا بالحكم من وسائط اعلامية ولم يخطروا رسميا به


*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*شكرا على اضافة اخبار السبت الرياضى
                        	*

----------


## asimayis

*كل عام وانتم بخير ..
*

----------

